# BodyPower Expo 2013 - Saturday!



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello, 100% going to be going on Saturday, not been before... anyone else going on the saturday?

I may be entering Phyisue of the Week, LIVE for a sponsorship contract and associated aspects.

I would be competing in one of the proper contests if my university exams weren't on the same week / day before *DEHYDRATION PROBLEMS* / *GOING FOR A **** 30 TIMES FOR FLUSHING STAGE*

Geonix.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Soooooo, who's going to try to get Kai to sign a grapefruit?


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

Also picsornokaigreenesignedgrapefruit!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Geonix said:


> Hello, 100% going to be going on Saturday, not been before... anyone else going on the saturday?
> 
> I may be entering Phyisue of the Week, LIVE for a sponsorship contract and associated aspects.
> 
> ...


May? Good luck with it anyway mate - hope you do well!

I'll be there Saturday too, looking forward to it.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep, there Saturday and Sunday, very very super excited now! :bounce:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

If you see a fat fcuk with a beard and mohawk it might be me .

To see if it is me use code word ..... oi you fat cnut .

Then ill know who you are as youll get a blackeye off some fcuker :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Someone please take plenty of pictures


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

YummyMummy said:


> Someone please take plenty of pictures


Its been a while since a females asked me that


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> Its been a while since a females asked me that


lol I bet


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> If you see a fat fcuk with a beard and mohawk it might be me .
> 
> To see if it is me use code word ..... oi you fat cnut .
> 
> Then ill know who you are as youll get a blackeye off some fcuker :lol:


The same but without the hair, and obviously far better looking, and covered in tattoos. Make sure she doesn't shout at Ed Hall, he is fixing to kill Sugdenites from the sounds of it.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll be getting loads of pics, possibly sporting a very stylish black eye!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> The same but without the hair, and obviously far better looking, and covered in tattoos. Make sure she doesn't shout at Ed Hall, he is fixing to kill Sugdenites from the sounds of it.


Haha

"Your not terry hollands" I thought it pretty funny 

Them sugdonions are a bit silly at times .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I'll be getting loads of pics, possibly sporting a very stylish black eye!


You could wear a bin bag and still look fantastic .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

can you pay on door or not?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> You could wear a bin bag and still look fantastic .


Aww thanks, lol,  and the black bin bag would go with my black eye!

You competing there?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> You could wear a bin bag and still look fantastic .


These chat up lines... :whistling:

smells of cheese:laugh:


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Going with the wife and kids on Saturday. I think my 6 year old is more excited than me


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> These chat up lines... :whistling:
> 
> smells of cheese:laugh:


Mmmm cheese!

I'll be the similar to Ewan looking one, probably eating and at either the Strongman, Powerlifting or Burger stand areas giving everyone dirty looks and grunting at people.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Aww thanks, lol,  and the black bin bag would go with my black eye!
> 
> You competing there?


Yeah doing opens on sat afternoon .

Are you competing ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

YummyMummy said:


> These chat up lines... :whistling:
> 
> smells of cheese:laugh:


Cheesy but true


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> Yeah doing opens on sat afternoon .
> 
> Are you competing ?


Good luck and will try and get over to watch some of it. Nope, no competing, just there for a wander.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> Yeah doing opens on sat afternoon .
> 
> Are you competing ?


good luck


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Yeah doing opens on sat afternoon .
> 
> Are you competing ?


Ahh you competing too fatty? A lad from my gym is doing the opens too so I'll be around to heckle and get reminded I still have to lift :-S


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Ahh you competing too fatty? A lad from my gym is doing the opens too so I'll be around to heckle and get reminded I still have to lift :-S


Sure am , you best bring the gingsters


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Just acquired Sat/Sun tickets.

Woohoo :bounce:

I'll be the one taking photos of black eyes.


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Anyone know of any parking that doesn't cost £20/£30?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wannaberipped said:


> Anyone know of any parking that doesn't cost £20/£30?


Park at Lea Hall train station and get the train in for about 3 quid


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

alty83 said:


> Also picsornokaigreenesignedgrapefruit!


lmao, that was a good while ago. Not competing or anything anymore but going to help mate, had some family death issues but still should be in average shape. (did a mini cut week was looking very good yesterday, since added carbs (although i've done loads of things wrong for number of reasons) not looking sharp, inbox me i'll link you pic.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, I'm at local travelodge. Turns out me and mate are sharing a bed :sad:

@sckeane don't get jealous buddy, I'll be thinking of you when I'm getting spooned


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

resten said:


> Well, I'm at local travelodge. Turns out me and mate are sharing a bed :sad:
> 
> @sckeane don't get jealous buddy, I'll be thinking of you when I'm getting spooned


As always


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I seen a zyzz dude walking round proper look a like then I seen hom again getting his teeth whitend lol


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd love to go but working


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> I seen a zyzz dude walking round proper look a like then I seen hom again getting his teeth whitend lol


Ill txt you tomorrow mate once iv got my jobs done and come find you


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> I seen a zyzz dude walking round proper look a like then I seen hom again getting his teeth whitend lol


Ill txt you tomorrow mate once iv got my jobs done and come find you


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd love to of gone but I'm working


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Here all weekend, was on my own today though. Spotted ewen a couple of times and grabbed a photo with rich piana, nice bloke


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

resten said:


> Well, I'm at local travelodge. Turns out me and mate are sharing a bed :sad:
> 
> @sckeane don't get jealous buddy, I'll be thinking of you when I'm getting spooned


Also at Travelodge. My mate's gf was meant to be coming but chickened out so I have her ticket. Suspect I'm in for a bed-related fiasco!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ill txt you tomorrow mate once iv got my jobs done and come find you


I'll be over the sm arena mostly sat on my ass eating flapjack and banannas lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Quinn92 said:


> Here all weekend, was on my own today though. Spotted ewen a couple of times and grabbed a photo with rich piana, nice bloke


Should of grabbed me mate im not as grumpy as I look lol


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Went today was absolutely brilliant, wish I could be going at the weekend. Was my first time, never felt so skinny! great to meet the pros. Phil Heath, Kevin Levrone, Greg Plitt, Flex Lewis all top guys and very approachable!

Took a quick pic with Kev levrone


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> Should of grabbed me mate im not as grumpy as I look lol


Defiantly as big though.......


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

ewen said:


> Should of grabbed me mate im not as grumpy as I look lol


No, but I am :lol: Also a bit too shy for someone that's 6'6 and stands out. No doubt see you competing tomorrow, good luck :thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Also at Travelodge. My mate's gf was meant to be coming but chickened out so I have her ticket. Suspect I'm in for a bed-related fiasco!


Sitting in a bar in an optimum nutrition hoody with a couple of other lads. Say hi if you're here lad


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

resten said:


> Sitting in a bar in an optimum nutrition hoody with a couple of other lads. Say hi if you're here lad


I was wrong, it's Holiday Inn! I like finding this stuff out minutes before arriving.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

And he booked a twin room! Haha. Good job his mrs didn't come after all. He'd have been in trouble!


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Been awake since 5am.... To excited for today, have no idea where im going off train so.just guna look for.an follow the big guy


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

So who else is in this mofo queue?


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wavelength said:


> So who else is in this mofo queue?


Me, vip is bigger que


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Jason88 said:


> Me, vip is bigger que


Tell me about it! Been queuing for just over an hour now and we are just passing the bit where we first came in.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wavelength said:


> Tell me about it! Been queuing for just over an hour now and we are just passing the bit where we first came in.


Half a hour for us, didnt think vip tickets had to que lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jason88 said:


> Half a hour for us, didnt think vip tickets had to que lol


Lol yeah you just have to que with other VIP's haha


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

im defo hitting next years


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Any idea if one can pay on the door?


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

There were people still queuing for tickets inside the entrance.

I'm in the queue to abuse Greg Plitt now so I'm sorted for the weekend.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Going up tomorrow can't wait should of been going today as well but had driving lessons booked so some lucky sh1t got use my ticket today for free.

Who there tomorrow then @ewen you in any comps on the Sunday?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

guvnor82 said:


> Going up tomorrow can't wait should of been going today as well but had driving lessons booked so some lucky sh1t got use my ticket today for free.
> 
> Who there tomorrow then @ewen you in any comps on the Sunday?


I'll be watching sunday but matt griff is doing the fattie cnut class .


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

You know what time that starts?


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

My mate just put some more pictures up today!

Actually depressed I'm not there today but glad I got to go yesterday!





Phil Heath, nicest guy you could meet!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Productive day so far! Got @sckeane plenty of goodies and met @IGotTekkers. Walked past mobster as well. Haven't spotted @ewen. If I do I'm gunna pinch his bum and run off


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@JamieGray came 2 nd in his comp down there if anyone saw him..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> Productive day so far! Got @sckeane plenty of goodies and met @IGotTekkers. Walked past mobster as well. Haven't spotted @ewen. If I do I'm gunna pinch his bum and run off


Give him a big kiss "you've been tangoed" style. Dare you


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

resten said:


> Productive day so far! Got @sckeane plenty of goodies and met @IGotTekkers. Walked past mobster as well. Haven't spotted @ewen. If I do I'm gunna pinch his bum and run off


woooogoogogoohohoohoooo excited 

you'll know when you see ewen


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well just got back from being at bodyshow, have to say i was quite dissapointed compared to previous years.

Some of the big names wasnt there, kai greene, jay cutler came in late and then didnt stop for long.

The place was absolutely heaving!!

Not many freebies given out this year either....


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Far too busy today. Hope it isn't as bad tomorrow.

Got a picture with Ben Pakulski which is what I wanted!! Even got a calf picture!

Hopefully pictures with Kai, Jay and Phil tomorrow, the hardest 3 to get photos with tbh!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Defo not as good as last year,queue after queue but got pic with Phil heath so happy with that. Hoping tomo might be a bit better.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Was absolutely heaving today,

Strongmen put on a good show, (although the commentator is a bit of a t1t) and I thought my misses was going to sloosh when she spotted Eddie Hall wandering round with no top on..

Was good to see Zoe Smith, she's even smaller than she looked on tv.


----------



## Ash383 (Feb 24, 2013)

First time there, didnt know what to expect but came home extremely satisfied! Got quite a few freebies, didnt meet as many people as id of liked to but the queues were huge! Learnt a fair bit too... all in all a good day.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Brilliant day worth every penny, will defo be going again. Stood next my idol rich piana and a had pic, didnt no i was so small lol


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

I will still be going next year as it is a good day out just wasnt as good as previous years.

Massive queues to have to just put your details into a screen to get a sachet of free protein!!

Funny how all the big names and lean models stand on the stalls saying buy this it will make you big and lean yet its quite clear it isnt that thats made them how they are!!


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I was well peeved today that I queued for an hour for v.i.p from 9-10am but my 2 mates with standard tickets went in with no que at 10am. Stupid set up and I didn't feel VIP. That long que for a few silly flapjacks.. Have a laugh..

First saw Branch Warren. Thought he looked like a joke. Then met Phil Heath.. And I felt very much like 'is that it?'

Maybe I expected too much but he didn't wow me at all. Thought he would make the British pros look silly but he doesn't.

No que for zack khan when I went late about 4.30 and same for rich piana (what an arm that guy has). Didn't wait for Kai as he's always wearing the infamous red hoodie so pointless in a close pic and can't get a real idea of his size but you could tell he was massive.

Also met johnnie Jackson. Very friendly and we talked about his PB deadlifts etc.

As a whole the place is too packed and could do with a bit better management for the queuing systems. Good day out but now I'm ko'd after all that walking about!


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

Def felt like it was all too crammed in...

Down where the boxing ring was there was alot of empty space there that they could of used to make everything a bit more spacious instead of cramming everything within 10 foot of each other


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B.I.G said:


> I was well peeved today that I queued for an hour for v.i.p from 9-10am but my 2 mates with standard tickets went in with no que at 10am. Stupid set up and I didn't feel VIP. That long que for a few silly flapjacks.. Have a laugh..
> 
> First saw Branch Warren. Thought he looked like a joke. Then met Phil Heath.. And I felt very much like 'is that it?'
> 
> ...


Very honest critique there mate but in all fairness a pipsqueak like yourself should be impressed by Ronnie Barker :lol:

Bit of a fan of Jonnie Jackson myself and totally in awe of Heath so for you not to be impressed is unreal...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Used to want to go, but actually it sounds a bit sh*t.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Used to want to go, but actually it sounds a bit sh*t.


f*ck queing up to get a free sachet of protein


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

Seen a picture on Flex Lewis' Instagram of Flex, Rich Gaspari and UK-M's Chris Jenkins


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Used to want to go, but actually it sounds a bit sh*t.


Yeah can't be doing with crowds and waiting. To impatient


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> f*ck queing up to get a free sachet of protein


exactly after the tickets and getting there you could have bought 5kg


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

kingdale said:


> exactly after the tickets and getting there you could have bought 5kg


Exactly :thumbup:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

The queues wern't actually bad, longest we waited was 25mins to see Phil Heath.

Please I finally got to meet Ronnie and also got Shawn Rhoden to sign a picture as 'Shawn Rhoden, Mr Olympia 2013'


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Pictures please


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Will do later after I've uploaded them


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

kingdale said:


> exactly after the tickets and getting there you could have bought 5kg


Haha between me and my 2 mates we've got 16 t shirts, and nearing 150 samples. @sckeane is getting a decent package sent his way haha


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

resten said:


> Haha between me and my 2 mates we've got 16 t shirts, and nearing 150 samples. @sckeane is getting a decent package sent his way haha


Resten gave me his number, sh!ts getting real :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Resten gave me his number, sh!ts getting real :lol:


He's had my number 5 mins and he's already sent pics of his penis. We've got a date arranged. Ukm is better than grindr


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

resten said:


> He's had my number 5 mins and he's already sent pics of his penis. We've got a date arranged. Ukm is better than grindr


Hahaha ssshhh don't let them know @ewen will get jealous


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

resten said:


> He's had my number 5 mins and he's already sent pics of his penis. We've got a date arranged. Ukm is better than grindr


What's your handle on grindr?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Will do later after I've uploaded them


Thanks  nice to see some muscle x


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

M_at said:


> What's your handle on grindr?


Haha, not so sure the gf would approve of me actually being on grindr


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

resten said:


> Haha, not so sure the bf would approve of me still being on grindr


 :whistling:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Queues were just stupid but got to talk to Shaun Stafford and Greg Plitt which was cool.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

My son had a great time so did I, we got to see Branch, Flex, Ronnie, Shawn and Dorian really happy with that. Wouldn't mind seeing Phil Heath but didn't want to hang around it was getting a bit to busy


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kai's stand weren't too impressed when I asked if they did grapefruit flavour. Thankfully he wasn't on it at the time


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Very honest critique there mate but in all fairness a pipsqueak like yourself should be impressed by Ronnie Barker :lol:
> 
> Bit of a fan of Jonnie Jackson myself and totally in awe of Heath so for you not to be impressed is unreal...


I'm also a fan of Jonnie, have been for a long time and he's a very nice guy.

Phils physique didn't amaze me. Not saying he looks like sh!t, very far from it, I just expected more in terms of mass.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Vip tickets were a bit of a joke, same as last year. Not a bad way to kill a few hours walking round though. Got a bit sick of having to battle the crowds like


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Who was the girl at the Sci Tec stand?

I would murder for her.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Great show! Great set of items too

Nice seeing my boy @Dux and I think I saw @Keeks but I didnt want to say hello because it might be awkward.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Just back was ok but way too busy. Couldn't move.

Oh and if you wore a vest today and weren't competing I suspect you are a knob :lol:


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

It´s a great show but far too many people, and I reckon it´s gonna get worst year after year...

Today was absolutely packed!!!


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

I Dont really get the whole meeting famous people, doesn't interest me in the slightest.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't even PAY ROFL, sold our tickets for £100 winning.... clueless admin staff.. + blagged the £10 parking, makes you wonder..


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Geonix said:


> I didn't even PAY ROFL, sold our tickets for £100 winning.... *clueless admin staff*.. + blagged the £10 parking, makes you wonder..


Bingo!


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Dux isnt black either! I was kinda shocked too


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Branch Warren



Jay Cutler



My Souvenirs...


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Who here was the lad going around with a ,massive bag with his Tupperware sticking out lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I want a bum bag now


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

gummyp said:


> Who here was the lad going around with a ,massive bag with his Tupperware sticking out lol


Had he done it on purpose to show how pro he was?


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

sckeane said:


> I want a bum bag now


  Why´s that for? :confused1:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Diegouru said:


> Why´s that for? :confused1:


Convenience lol


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Diegouru said:


> :laugh:


THEY ARE COOL THOUGH...


----------



## Vitaplex (Nov 24, 2011)

had a really good time at bodypower but people who bring there babies in a pram and crowd control is pretty poor really frustrating to get around especially when you have no idea where the que starts but overall epic Friday and Saturday shame it has too end so quickly  , just one more thing pretty boys on stage drive me nuts right kn*bs one looked like he had his hair cut with a bowl if that is future of fitness models then it's bad in my opinion just full of ego and attention seeking no individuality all look the same, is who where at the justin taylor stand, could smell the cheese from a mile.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Been up since 3 ready to leave in a few hours excited got a mountin of free stuff last year this year am actually gonna stick my hand in my pocket haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Lockon said:


> Great show! Great set of items too
> 
> Nice seeing my boy @Dux and I think I saw @Keeks but I didnt want to say hello because it might be awkward.


Glad ya had a good time, you shouldve said hi though! I might have looked a little frazzled by being a bit squashed in the crowd but always Will say hi. 

Now getting ready for round 2 , Eeek!


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Brook877 said:


> Was absolutely heaving today,
> 
> Strongmen put on a good show, (although the commentator is a bit of a t1t) and I thought my misses was going to sloosh when she spotted Eddie Hall wandering round with no top on..
> 
> Was good to see Zoe Smith, she's even smaller than she looked on tv.


Les Wiltshire. Usually sound as a pound. What was the problem?


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Ready to go another round!

Wooo yeah


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Had he done it on purpose to show how pro he was?


Think so mate.

ON stand was funny:

"This new amino energy is lovely. How much for a tub?"

Not released for 6 weeks mate

"So the diet whey is basically isolate with cla so you can avoid the tax and be 20% cheaper? How much is it?"

Not released for 6 weeks mate.

"So this new Complete is a blend to replace nitrocore 24, so should be out in 6 weeks?"

Nah mate, that'll be three months

The lemon & lime amino energy did taste great


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

One thing i didnt know until i went yesterday was how much i like muscular women! Did anyone see terry hollands or marius? I couldnt see either, got to chat to mark felix about his 511kg deadlift, highlight was meeting rich piana an talking to robster for 10mins hes a top bloke


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Iv got the mother of all hangovers but I'm up and almost ready to go...... If see someone asleep in the corner come say hello


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice to see you @Lockon

Unfortunately meeting you wasn't the highlight if my day, this was......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Not going today as I am still drunk .

Hope everyone going has a good day .


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jason88 said:


> One thing i didnt know until i went yesterday was how much i like muscular women! Did anyone see terry hollands or marius? I couldnt see either, got to chat to mark felix about his 511kg deadlift, highlight was meeting rich piana an talking to robster for 10mins hes a top bloke


Saw both, terry Holland only briefly on the giants live stand and marius on I think its the olimp stand, Will post pic of him later.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Lithuanian Savickas is a f...in monster aswell!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I add to my previous post, didn't pay for Sunday either... WOW clueless admin staff, saved around £200-240 quid between us as sold the tickets haha! , saturday was ammusing being ****ed out my face at 10 in morning.


----------

